# allowing 35-year-old Chinese nationals to ‘retire’ in Philippines



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

October 19, 2020
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/760532/gordon-berates-pra-chief-for-allowing-35-year-old-chinese-nationals-retire-in-philippines/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's interesting and it appears that soldiers do retire here not just from the US but China, Korea and India and apparently IAW the article at a young age so I think this loop hole is about to end.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> That's interesting and it appears that soldiers do retire here not just from the US but China, Korea and India and apparently IAW the article at a young age so I think this loop hole is about to end.


Sooner than later.

Puyat seeks repeal of policy allowing 35-year-old retirees
October 21, 2020
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1119225

These SRRV's with the 35 year age will be effected.
https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There it is... so no more wounded warriors allowed to live here they'll have to be at least 50 years old to qualify or come up with the huge cash deposit or get married.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

A Navy guy said the 35 year old age policy started in the early 90's when the U.S. bases were closing. A Navy guy could retire at age 37 with 20 years in, and take a civilian job doing similar work. I suppose all the branches are the same.

The Chinese may have taken advantage of the SRRV after the "visa on arrival" plan was stopped for them. Not sure if the timing was right, but the Chinese "retirees" may have surged after that. You can work while on an SRRV so maybe Chinese employers (POGO, etc.) found it a cheap way to import labor. I can't imagine that a lot of 35-40 year olds Chinese have the 50K USD to do this on their own, and why would they make a plan to "retire" here in mass?

The possible military aspect that Gordon has brought up is a bit alarming. Here in Subic we have always wondered about some of the POGO workers. Very fit, exercise a lot, military age, with military style haircuts.  Thankfully, 1000 of them have left. Only 500 left. Sometimes there is a silver lining to Covid.

The new format is good. The old system was dated technology.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't think it's unreasonable that retirees have to provide evidence of their incoming pensions or retirement funds.
It's up to our host country to decide how much is reasonable.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> A Navy guy said the 35 year old age policy started in the early 90's when the U.S. bases were closing. A Navy guy could retire at age 37 with 20 years in, and take a civilian job doing similar work. I suppose all the branches are the same.
> 
> The new format is good. The old system was dated technology.


Don I do remember that there it was called a Military Retirement Visa it's been a long time, we'll have to see what happens next. Me too, I Iike the new format also.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If you have enough money, who is to say what age you should retire? I retired at 48, because I could. I should work until I am dead?

My brother, in Texas has a Chinese family next door. The father is under 50, and paid $500,000 for an investment visa for his family - he is retired. Every country has their own way of getting money out of retirees. I see nothing wrong with a 35 year old taking an SRRV, if they no longer need to work. They still spend money in country and help the economy.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> If you have enough money, who is to say what age you should retire? I retired at 48, because I could. I should work until I am dead?
> 
> My brother, in Texas has a Chinese family next door. The father is under 50, and paid $500,000 for an investment visa for his family - he is retired. Every country has their own way of getting money out of retirees. I see nothing wrong with a 35 year old taking an SRRV, if they no longer need to work. They still spend money in country and help the economy.


Yes, I agree, but if there is a pattern of possible abuse, it should be looked into by the host country. As far as I understand, for SRRV, everything is suspended for review, and then there might be some rule changes when it resumes.

Regarding the neighbor, if he really has an investment visa, he should be working and hiring employees, not retired. If he is retired, then he is cheating the system in some way. Not sure when he got the visa, but an investor visa requires a much larger investment than that now. I am looking at visas for my wife and step-daughter, and ran across this a few days ago:





__





Immigrant Investor Visas







travel.state.gov





I looked into a retirement visa for New Zealand or Australia a few years ago. Very expensive requirements!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The solution is simple. If you have an SRRV, you *cannot* get a work permit. That way you cannot come here on an SRRV and end up taking a job away from a local and must have outside funding.

Anyone caught working on an SRRV, deportation and forfeiture of the deposit. If you have bought a condo, then you lose the condo, the BI or PRA sells the condo and if anything left over, you get it after deductions for expenses. Personal property, family or any other issues?, sucks to be you, should have followed the rules.

Problem solved.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> If you have enough money, who is to say what age you should retire? I retired at 48, because I could. I should work until I am dead?
> 
> My brother, in Texas has a Chinese family next door. The father is under 50, and paid $500,000 for an investment visa for his family - he is retired. Every country has their own way of getting money out of retirees. I see nothing wrong with a 35 year old taking an SRRV, if they no longer need to work. They still spend money in country and help the economy.


The Investment Visa is WOW $500,000 is different from the Military aged man from China and these guys are purchasing and using mainly condos as their $50,000 investment plus working in the gaming industry, so taking jobs from Philippine citizens the other issue was they are all still very healthy and I think 28,000 of them.

I agree with you Tukaram and I don't want to keep working either.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> The Investment Visa is WOW $500,000 is different from the Military aged man from China and these guys are purchasing and using mainly condos as their $50,000 investment plus working in the gaming industry, so taking jobs from Philippine citizens the other issue was they are all still very healthy and I think 28,000 of them.
> 
> I agree with you Tukaram and I don't want to keep working either.


I thought the Philippines was pretty good at deporting foreign illegal workers?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I thought the Philippines was pretty good at deporting foreign illegal workers?


Only when someone in the organization complains in a Philippine owned business this happened recently with two banking supervisors so because of complaints (they were out of the country) they were blacklisted and banned but what I'm talking about is the gaming industry, it's mainly owned by the Chinese and there are some very large Construction projects here the contractors are Chinese and more than half the workforce is Chinese.

Chinese have their own secret hospitals with the Covid vaccine's two have been found already.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> There it is... so no more wounded warriors allowed to live here they'll have to be at least 50 years old to qualify or come up with the huge cash deposit or get married.


Hmmm. All this time, I thought only Americans with a military DD214 could retire in the islands because of past treaties and history in the PI. I didn't know that included Chinese, Koreans, and Indians. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Any former military from any of the countries that are allowed SRRV's can get the same entry.

There is also a clause for renowned scientists, doctors, engineers etc. I wondered if I qualified, I had been senior level on a few large projects. I never asked because I thought that that was for the top fraction of 1%. When I picked up my SRRV, there was an MD there who had been a rural GP and he was considered as qualified.

It looks like almost any retired professional would qualify.


----------

